
How Google Drive Terms compare to Dropbox and Skydrive - shashashasha
https://twitter.com/#!/jmacdonald/status/195184740209401856
======
ecubed
Am I reading this right that if, for example, you're a professional
photographer, and you backup your photos on Google Drive, they then have a
license to print and distribute your photos without your permission (beyond
this EULA)?

